# How many WM points to begin? Different kinds of contracts?



## Lisa P (Jul 14, 2022)

1. What amount of points should we look for in a resale, to meet these expectations?

Travel twice per year (so at least 2 housekeeping services included).
Each trip = 1 week in a 1BR unit.
Enough points for any U.S. WM resort locations during red season.
2. Are Premier points contracts more common or Standard points contracts? How can you tell what's offered? Is there a universal expiration date on all Standard contracts or is that unique to each?

3. Is there a difference in annual dues between accounts that have a single contract vs. multiple contracts that add up to the same total number of points? (Ex., one 12k contract vs. two 6k contracts) Does the answer vary if one contract is Premier and one is Standard?


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 14, 2022)

You probably want at least 20,000 credits.  That will give you 2 housekeeping per year and get you 2 one bedroom units in red season in MOST WM resorts (possibly w credits left over). 

I don’t think standard contracts really exist. 

Two separate ownerships will cost more in MF than the same amount of credits in a single ownership.  There is essentially a base fee in every ownership.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 14, 2022)

^^^^^ Agree. We have been WM Owners since August 2002. And 2 Guest Certificates. Resale Worldmark Credits will give you access to all 90+ Worldmark Resorts, which includes Fiji. Also access to Bonus Time, Inventory Specials, and Monday Madness. These are all cash options.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 14, 2022)

Yep, 20K contract gives you 2 housekeeping tokens.  I used to own 10K contract and we have other timeshare and found myself with too many to use and sold our WM contract in 2018.  Yesterday, I just jumped back in with a 35K contract.  We really need 70K for how we want to use it but we want to work with 35K for now.


----------



## jrb916 (Jul 14, 2022)

You can get 2 resell 6-8k contracts.  Don’t combine them & you will have 2 hk tokens.  Maintenance fees will be a little higher for 2 contracts.   

We have one 8000 credit account & took our first trip in May. We traveled/have scheduled 4 trips for 13 days in a 2 bed & 2 days in a 1 bed for 2022 using 1 token.  We use bonus time & inventory specials so we don’t need the hk tokens.  It works for us & you could try it to see if it works for you.


----------



## Limace (Jul 14, 2022)

I was just coming to ask this same question. I’ve heard advice to buy the smaller contract and use bonus time etc to add on for better bang for your buck? We live on the west coast, will retire in a couple years and so will have a lot of flexibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 14, 2022)

So how many points are required for a 1BR week during red season, at the higher end of U.S. resorts?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 14, 2022)

One other suggestion is to look into the Exchange Plus program if you own any other TS (not Wyndham points).  For a small fee, $129 per week IIRC, you can convert up to four 2 BR Red weeks (I have used Massanutten and Williamsburg VV resort weeks) into 8,000 credits plus 1 HK and 1 GC each.  It generally works out being less expensive for credits I get that way, especially taking into account the HKs and GCs.  Eligibility for the program just requires that the week be capable of being deposited in either RCI or II.  Bottom line is that if you have other TS you can leverage that way, you might not need or want as many WM credits.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 14, 2022)

Are you able to use the Exchange Plus program if you only have resale points? Does it require a developer purchase to initiate it?


----------



## jrb916 (Jul 14, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> So how many points are required for a 1BR week during red season, at the higher end of U.S. resorts?


13,500 around San Diego/Cali., 10,000 in Hawaii or 8-9k for a large number of places.









						Worldmark The Club Timeshare Overview & Guide
					

Worldmark the Club Timeshare point system Information and Guide for WorldmarktheClub owners



					tug2.net


----------



## Eric B (Jul 14, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> Are you able to use the Exchange Plus program if you only have resale points? Does it require a developer purchase to initiate it?



Yes - I have only resale WorldMark credits and I use it.  No developer purchase necessary.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 14, 2022)

If you make a Group Reservation with multiple check-ins at different resorts with different unit sizes and use up all of your housekeeping tokens, is the additional housekeeping fee calculated based on the smallest unit size utilized or based on the unit size(s) with the later check-in date(s)? 

What happens if you're a No Show at the first resort in a Grouped Reservation? Is the entire reservation (all segments) then cancelled by WM? Or can you salvage the rest of the trip?


----------



## CO skier (Jul 14, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> So how many points are required for a 1BR week during red season, at the higher end of U.S. resorts?


The Red Season credit cost for (most) all WorldMark resorts is summarized here:









						Worldmark The Club Timeshare Overview & Guide
					

Worldmark the Club Timeshare point system Information and Guide for WorldmarktheClub owners



					tug2.net


----------

